# FS in Houston Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Lightly used. Comes with original TRS thin grips plus Ezmeralda custom rosewood grips. Also your choice of Chip McCormick or Wilson 47D mag.

Round count is 1,500. Almost all are 185gr Nosler Custom Competition with 5 to 5.1 grains of Titegroup (light target load).

$1,700 ftf or plus $50 shipping and ffl costs to any place my ffl will ship.

Will also consider partial trades up to approximately $500 value. Tell me what you have!

Thanks for looking,


Tim


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooooowie.... She is a beauty. I will pass this info on to a friend.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Much appreciated! 

Trying to fund an overseas hunt! Need all the help I can get! 

Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Price dropped to $1,500 ftf!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sale pending.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sold....gone!

Mods, you can delete if you wish.

Thanks,


Tim


----------

